

Elon Musk: Tesla Will Unveil Major New Product on April 30 - dustinupdyke
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-30/tesla-shares-climb-after-musk-tweets-about-new-product-line

======
kbrwn
“We are going to unveil the Tesla home battery, the consumer battery that
would be for use in people’s houses or businesses fairly soon,” Musk said
during an earning conference call last month.

Why the speculation? It seems like Musk already said exactly what is coming.

~~~
astrowilliam
I really hope it's something a bit more than the home battery.

------
jkestner
Probably a smartphone. Car makers have been notably stagnant in this category:
[http://www.porsche-
design.us/Products/Electronics/Communicat...](http://www.porsche-
design.us/Products/Electronics/Communication/P-9983-Graphite-from-
BlackBerry.html)

------
freshyill
If I had to make a guess, I'd say it's a new charging station. Wasn't there a
rumor of a new home-charging product on the horizon?

------
robodale
A 4x4 pickup truck. Yep, definitely that. Named the "Fremontero".

------
jrdnmadrid
Motorcycles? Bicycles? What is next on his transportation agenda...

~~~
philmcc
I think part of the reason that the Teslas are large is that so much of the
chassis is battery. Not sure that a motorcyle has enough physical space to
switch over, although they are considerably lighter so...

